# 4L80E too full??



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

Okay so I checked my trans fluid after driving it at 50-55 mph for about 10 miles. The trans was at normal operating temps. I decided to check the fluid. It was maybe a 1/4 inch or so above the full mark. Is this bad for the trans?? It shifts fine and all that. Plus the trans is new, has maybe 11K on it now. I considered changing the fluid in it, since it tows a 4500 lb landscape trailer during the week. Figured it would be good to do before winter. Any thoughts?? Should I drain it down some?


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

being that its a work truck i would change it every season. you dont want to wait until the fluid is burned then its too late. JMO


----------



## gcsupraman (Apr 28, 2004)

Sydenstricker Landscaping;414992 said:


> Okay so I checked my trans fluid after driving it at 50-55 mph for about 10 miles. The trans was at normal operating temps. I decided to check the fluid. It was maybe a 1/4 inch or so above the full mark. Is this bad for the trans?? It shifts fine and all that. Plus the trans is new, has maybe 11K on it now. I considered changing the fluid in it, since it tows a 4500 lb landscape trailer during the week. Figured it would be good to do before winter. Any thoughts?? Should I drain it down some?


You will be fine - don't panic.! 1/4" is probably only 1/4 to 1/2 of a quart - very small in the big picture.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Sydenstricker Landscaping;414992 said:


> Okay so I checked my trans fluid after driving it at 50-55 mph for about 10 miles. The trans was at normal operating temps. I decided to check the fluid. It was maybe a 1/4 inch or so above the full mark. Is this bad for the trans?? It shifts fine and all that. Plus the trans is new, has maybe 11K on it now. I considered changing the fluid in it, since it tows a 4500 lb landscape trailer during the week. Figured it would be good to do before winter. Any thoughts?? Should I drain it down some?


You had the fluid up to temp which of course is the best time to check it, but after driving at highway speeds you want to let the truck set for at least 15-20 minutes before you check the fluid level to get an accurate reading. Your reading could have been a little inaccurate from the highway driving. If you check it again with this procedure and it's still overfull, remove some of the fluid or go ahead and do your fluid/filter change. You don't want to run a 4L80E even a little overfull.


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

One problem with it over filled. A burp of fluid out of the dipstick tube. 
If it hits the hot exhaust ----> instant fire.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

MickiRig1;415290 said:


> One problem with it over filled. A burp of fluid out of the dipstick tube.
> If it hits the hot exhaust ----> instant fire.


Thats exactly why you dont want them overfull...GM actually had an issue with the 4L60 and 80E's a few years back where they would do just that, due to the breather being pointed to close to the cat. Not good... ATF does have a rather low flash point...


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

Thanks guys!!!:waving: I will be doing the trans flush this weekend, hopefully if it isnt raining. The truck wont fit into the garage now with the lightbar on the roof, lol. I dont plan on doing a complete flush, since the trans is so new, how much oil is it going to hold? How much of a PITA is the filter going to be?


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

Tom its a cake to do it. What the He----LL Do you know not to over fill LOL


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Sydenstricker Landscaping;415466 said:


> Thanks guys!!!:waving: I dont plan on doing a complete flush, since the trans is so new, how much oil is it going to hold? How much of a PITA is the filter going to be?


You'll need 6-7 qts for the drain and refill.

Changing the filter is easy but when you pull the old filter down, make sure to also remove the O-ring seal out of the case if it isn't still stuck on the filter neck. They dont work too well with 2 seals in there.

Only add about 4 or 5 qts after you get it back together. Then start the truck and run it through all the gears before adding any more. You want to slowly add more fluid to get it up to the "full cold" mark on the stick. Then bring the trans up to operation temp (Stop and go traffic is perfect for this) before doing a final check and top off. This will prevent you from accidentally overfilling it.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

Cool, thanks B&B!!!:waving:


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

They even sell dip sticks that lock into the dip tube so they don't come out.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Sydenstricker Landscaping;415466 said:


> Thanks guys!!!:waving: I will be doing the trans flush this weekend, hopefully if it isnt raining. The truck wont fit into the garage now with the lightbar on the roof, lol. I dont plan on doing a complete flush, since the trans is so new, how much oil is it going to hold? How much of a PITA is the filter going to be?


Are you just dropping the pan or are you gonna flush the converter and all that good stuff to? I plan on doin this to my truck in a few weeks....


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

MickiRig1;415961 said:


> They even sell dip sticks that lock into the dip tube so they don't come out.


That's the beauty of the later model trucks (mostly 96-up) they are factory equipped with the locking sticks... and they're also a very good swap idea on the older trucks as well. I use them on the older 400/4L80E equipped trucks that are used off road to keep the dirt and grit from getting in through the dipstick.


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

I am used to the older trucks and the newer cars. My malabo has the cheapest dip stick they could buy installed on it.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

MickiRig1;416284 said:


> My malabo has the cheapest dip stick they could buy installed on it.


I know what your sayin' Micki   They don't build them like they used to...


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

MickiRig1;415961 said:


> They even sell dip sticks that lock into the dip tube so they don't come out.


Will the stock locking dipstick keep fluid from coming up out of the trans (if it were a little overfull)?


----------



## murphyslaw (Oct 2, 2005)

did u check the fluid while the truck was running? if it was off this will make it read high every time


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

murphyslaw;430568 said:


> did u check the fluid while the truck was running? if it was off this will make it read high every time


mmm that could be why- check it with the truck running and in park?


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

mkwl;430530 said:


> Will the stock locking dipstick keep fluid from coming up out of the trans (if it were a little overfull)?


 The locking stick will keep it from puking out the dipstick tube if it ever gets hot enough to boil the fluid out of the trans (it can and does happen) but it will still push fluid out the breather in the top of the trans case if it's way overfull..



mkwl;430707 said:


> mmm that could be why- check it with the truck running and in park?


 Yep..and make sure it's up to temp, on level ground and let it idle for a few minutes to get a good accurate reading...


----------

